# Model Y. Is vibrating exceeding speeds over 70mph



## ibrajose (4 mo ago)

Good afternoon, I have a Tesla Model Y performance with only 2700 miles and I have a question, I notice a small vibration above 70mph. take the car to service to find out if it could be the foam that has the tires, they checked and everything was fine. They rebalanced the tires again, but it still vibrates. Has anyone had that problem?. I do not think that's normal.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

ibrajose said:


> Good afternoon, I have a Tesla Model Y performance with only 2700 miles and I have a question, I notice a small vibration above 70mph. take the car to service to find out if it could be the foam that has the tires, they checked and everything was fine. They rebalanced the tires again, but it still vibrates. Has anyone had that problem?. I do not think that's normal.


Definitely doesn’t seem normal. I have the same car, with about 4,000 miles and I haven’t experienced any vibration at any speeds.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Try getting them balanced at a tire shop.


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

I've had the same problem in my Model 3 for a few years now. I've taken it in to the service center, but they couldn't reproduce the event, so they didn't do anything.
Mine also seems to only happen after the car has been driven for a while, like it's been warmed up somehow.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Definitely sounds like a wheel/tire problem. You're biggest problem is going to be someone who can test it for that speed.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Definitely sounds like a wheel/tire problem. You're biggest problem is going to be someone who can test it for that speed.


That's why I suggested going to a tire store. They have automated balance machines that spin the wheel/tire up to any speed.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

ibrajose said:


> Good afternoon, I have a Tesla Model Y performance with only 2700 miles and I have a question, I notice a small vibration above 70mph. take the car to service to find out if it could be the foam that has the tires, they checked and everything was fine. They rebalanced the tires again, but it still vibrates. Has anyone had that problem?. I do not think that's normal.


Like someone said in an earlier post, get your wheel balance tested: you may have lost a balancing weight on one of them.


----------



## Maxpilot (Oct 7, 2020)

Find a shop with a Hunter Road Force balancer. I had a previous car that had a vibration at highway speeds, and the dealer balanced them 3 times before sending me to a Firestone shop to get a road force balance. The road force balance discovered 3 out of the 4 tires out of spec. The dealer replaced the 3 tires and vibration went away.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

JasonF said:


> That's why I suggested going to a tire store. They have automated balance machines that spin the wheel/tire up to any speed.


For those that spin a tire, I don't think that many will spin them over 70 mph. While there might be some machines that allow and techs that try, I suspect that Insurance may be a limiting factor. A tire spinning at 80 mph can easily cause considerable damage. Even the smallest thing like a weight flying off can be a disaster. 
That's why I'm guessing that @Maxpilot is recommending a Hunter Road Force balancer, it can measure the weight precisely will keeping the tire still.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

ibrajose said:


> Good afternoon, I have a Tesla Model Y performance with only 2700 miles and I have a question, I notice a small vibration above 70mph. take the car to service to find out if it could be the foam that has the tires, they checked and everything was fine. They rebalanced the tires again, but it still vibrates. Has anyone had that problem?. I do not think that's normal.


Does this happen all the time, or only when you change lanes without signaling?


----------



## EasternSP (4 mo ago)

I had a similar problem with a new utility trailer. I checked both wheels on my balancer and they were dead on balanced.
Someone suggested I check for roundness of the tire. Yeah, right. Checked anyway and yep, one tire was out of round. Replaced it and vibration was gone.


----------



## Dalis (4 mo ago)

I had the same issue with my 2020 Y brand new but my vibration was 90-100km/h. I was gonna take the tires off and inspect the foam, instead threw them on a balancer. Found both rear 20" wheels bent. Sent them to get repaired and vibration gone.


----------

